# Fang Pics



## WhyTeDraGon (Apr 29, 2005)

Lets see those beautiful smiles!!

A. anax female:











P. murinus:


----------



## priZZ (Apr 29, 2005)

Here is one of mine!


----------



## Wolfy72 (Apr 29, 2005)

*P.Murinus and A.Seemani*

I dont wanna go to school and you cant make me !!! ;P


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Apr 29, 2005)

Thought i'd add a couple of my angry little australian's to the thread

Both are an udescribed sp.


----------



## priZZ (Apr 29, 2005)

So, little Mandarine. Show the nice people here Your cute little fangs!


----------



## Wolfy72 (Apr 29, 2005)

priZZ said:
			
		

> So, little Mandarine. Show the nice people here Your cute little fangs!


WOW awesome pics,,,, ya show off !!! :drool:


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 29, 2005)

i like how you caught the iridescence of their foot pads


----------



## Crunchie (Apr 29, 2005)

If yer happy and ye know it, and ye really want tae show it if yer happy and ye know it bare yer fangs!


----------



## Deschain (Apr 29, 2005)

My what big teeth you have...


----------



## Arachnomaniak (Apr 29, 2005)

Gotta love those pearly whites... er, wait LOL

I know I have a pic kicking around somewhere of a 9"+ L. parabayna showing her stuff!


----------



## Beardo (Apr 30, 2005)

Awesome pics of some very grumpy spiders!


----------



## BlkCat (Apr 30, 2005)

Can you feel the Love? I certainly cant!


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 30, 2005)

My one fanged _T. blondi_. He loves me _thiiiiiis _ much!


----------



## robustum (May 4, 2005)

H,schmidti0,1
best regards Jürgen


----------



## Robert Seliger (May 4, 2005)

0.1.0 _Haplopelma lividum_ 







0.1.0 _The so called "Lampropelma violaceopes"_ 







Regards.
Robert


----------



## Greg Wolfe (May 4, 2005)

*Fang pics...*

Fang-o-rama man... Awesome photos. Some of my more nasty T's almost topple over backwards when displaying a full threat.  ;P


----------



## Immortal_sin (May 4, 2005)

here's looking at you!


----------



## Rabid Flea (May 9, 2005)

*here is mine....*

first up... H. maculata

second... P. lugardi


----------



## Sasa (May 9, 2005)

Haplopelma lividum, adult female


----------



## Letsgochopping (May 9, 2005)

Wow, are there more than a few Rosies in all these fang pics?  Not something I 've seen yet... a pissed off rosie.


----------



## brachy (May 9, 2005)

Rosea fangs. 





Vagans fangs>





So not very good fang picks>


----------



## Mendi (May 9, 2005)

Sub adult male N.carapoensis freshly molted and full on attitude. What a grumpy T... He actually flipped onto his back right after I snapped this shot. :evil:   

I thought I would add a picture of him without the smile to show off the new suit as well


----------



## dwdeloach (May 9, 2005)

How about these pearly whites. I love this picture of the fangs. Looks like blood dripping from them.


----------



## bagheera (May 9, 2005)

B smithii --  grooming


----------



## Apocalypstick (May 9, 2005)

You can just feel the love while looking through this topic. I'm all warm and fuzzy...er...um...ahem...I'm all warm and probably gonna have nightmares tonight!

Thanks you guys :}


----------



## bagheera (May 9, 2005)

Apocalypstick said:
			
		

> You can just feel the love while looking through this topic. I'm all warm and fuzzy...er...um...ahem...I'm all warm and probably gonna have nightmares tonight!
> 
> Thanks you guys :}



'Twas all done for your benefit!  

fang you werry much!


----------



## stubby8th (May 10, 2005)

Crunchie said:
			
		

> If yer happy and ye know it, and ye really want tae show it if yer happy and ye know it bare yer fangs!


Crunchie -
Is this a G.rosea? Mean little booger!


----------



## Spider-man 2 (May 10, 2005)

This photo must be in here!


----------



## Fenris (May 10, 2005)

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> This photo must be in here!


Those are definitely not the fangs I would want to be on the receiving end of.  You've got some balls Dwayne! :clap: 

What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## Spider-man 2 (May 10, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Those are definitely not the fangs I would want to be on the receiving end of.  You've got some balls Dwayne! :clap:
> 
> What kind of camera do you use?


HAHA, thanks! If you look close enough you can see a tiny drop of venom coming off of her left fang.

I have a Canon Powershot A80.  Has a great macro.


----------



## Crunchie (May 10, 2005)

stubby8th said:
			
		

> Crunchie -
> Is this a G.rosea? Mean little booger!


Yes the first picture is my female and the rest are the male. :}


----------



## bagheera (May 10, 2005)

I love Crunchie's shadowed pulchra! Great shot!


----------



## Crunchie (May 10, 2005)

bagheera said:
			
		

> I love Crunchie's shadowed pulchra! Great shot!


What pulchra?


----------



## KLiK (May 10, 2005)

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> This photo must be in here!


i thought that was venom. that is a scary sight to see


----------



## bagheera (May 10, 2005)

C

Your first image--the spider looks sooo black. :?


----------



## Crunchie (May 12, 2005)

bagheera said:
			
		

> C
> 
> Your first image--the spider looks sooo black. :?


It's deffo a rosie! My pulchra is a shy wee thing...

here is the same tarantula













Rather angry little girlie!


----------



## harrymaculata (May 12, 2005)

hey is that a h.mac they are full of venom mine struck the paintbrush i was doing maintaince with and it was soaked that stuff smells toxic as well


----------



## Fenris (May 12, 2005)

harrymaculata said:
			
		

> hey is that a h.mac they are full of venom mine struck the paintbrush i was doing maintaince with and it was soaked that stuff smells toxic as well


If you're talking about the one that Dwayne (Spider-Man 2) posted, it would be a negative on the H. maculata.  It's a S. calceatum.  They both look very similar, so it's normal to confuse the two of them sometimes.


----------



## harrymaculata (May 12, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> If you're talking about the one that Dwayne (Spider-Man 2) posted, it would be a negative on the H. maculata.  It's a S. calceatum.  They both look very similar, so it's normal to confuse the two of them sometimes.


ahh right worse still beautys tho i thought it was a member of the stromatopelminae family just looked like a male mac didn't think many ppl kept feather legs couldn't have one pesonally younger brother mind you i expect my mac is dangerous to him


----------



## bagheera (May 13, 2005)

Crunchie said:
			
		

> It's deffo a rosie! My pulchra is a shy wee thing...
> 
> here is the same tarantula
> 
> ...


Yikes!


----------



## Spider-man 2 (May 13, 2005)

harrymaculata said:
			
		

> hey is that a h.mac they are full of venom mine struck the paintbrush i was doing maintaince with and it was soaked that stuff smells toxic as well


Nice avatar


----------



## Spider-man 2 (May 13, 2005)

MMMMMM, whiteylicious....


----------



## Fince (May 23, 2005)

In action


----------



## Schlyne (May 23, 2005)

Fince...what is it holding on to? fish?


----------



## stonemantis (May 23, 2005)

Fince said:
			
		

> In action


Looks a little fishy to me.


----------



## Fince (May 23, 2005)

Schlyne said:
			
		

> Fince...what is it holding on to? fish?


Yes, it's a piece of fish. I feed them with fish mainly.

Here is the today's menu :} :

http://img68.echo.cx/img68/5324/menu1ff.jpg


----------



## Mistwalker (May 24, 2005)

My rose is far too calm to show her fangs in agression. This will have to do:


----------



## Mistwalker (May 24, 2005)

Oh, and:


----------



## Dephiax (May 24, 2005)

Fince said:
			
		

> Yes, it's a piece of fish. I feed them with fish mainly.
> 
> Here is the today's menu :} :
> 
> http://img68.echo.cx/img68/5324/menu1ff.jpg



That's some expensive menu isn't it?


----------



## Kordian (May 24, 2005)

B.albopilosum, t.blondi & p.irminia:


----------



## Fince (May 24, 2005)

Dephiax said:
			
		

> That's some expensive menu isn't it?


Absolutely no..I catch these fish, and freeze them.   The frozen fish the cheapest food what I ever seen...cheaper than cricket and mice (what you could buy in petshop).


----------

